# New golf fitness app



## Profile (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey everybody, I just discovered this new golf fitness app for the iPhone/iPad. It's called "golf fitness made easy" and was made by a 3 time long drive world finalist. It is actually a pretty easy workout, and it really seems to focus on the muscle groups used during the golf swing. If your looking for a few extra yards, which we all are, it's worth checking this app out!


----------

